
AI learned to use tools after nearly 500M games of hide and seek - jw_mc
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614325/open-ai-algorithms-learned-tool-use-and-cooperation-after-hide-and-seek-games/
======
danielmorozoff
In case people are interested in the paper
[https://d4mucfpksywv.cloudfront.net/emergent-tool-
use/paper/...](https://d4mucfpksywv.cloudfront.net/emergent-tool-
use/paper/Multi_Agent_Emergence_2019.pdf)

